# Router Table



## Yelseeb (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi

I have a Ryobi 601 router which I have never used yet and recently purchased a Ryobi table ART03 only to find they do not match, despite the Ryobi advert saying the table will fit any Ryobi router. Their technical department said it will fit if you drill and tap the router base.

I have looked at router tables for DIY and the Charnwood WO13 looks about right, right price as well, but has anyone other sugestions?

Cheers
Yelseeb


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Yelseeb.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, Yelseeb

Just my 2 cents 

I would NOT drill out the router base, but it should be OK to drill the router table to mount the router to it..

The router looks like it maybe just a bit tight to drill and tap any more holes in it..

You can use the plastic plate off the bottom for a template off the router to get the holes just right for drilling the table out...  then just drill them just a bit OVER size so you can line the router up on dead center once you have it mounted...








Yelseeb said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Ryobi 601 router which I have never used yet and recently purchased a Ryobi table ART03 only to find they do not match, despite the Ryobi advert saying the table will fit any Ryobi router. Their technical department said it will fit if you drill and tap the router base.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimBrowninPA (Nov 6, 2007)

I have an older Ryobi router table ... if you measure the screw distances, maybe it would work for you without modifications. Let me know if you're interested. 

I've gone in a different direction and was thinking of putting this one out in the next garage sale, so let me know if you want to know more about it. 

Jim



Yelseeb said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Ryobi 601 router which I have never used yet and recently purchased a Ryobi table ART03 only to find they do not match, despite the Ryobi advert saying the table will fit any Ryobi router. Their technical department said it will fit if you drill and tap the router base.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yelseeb (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Bob and Jim but I have returned the table to the supplier and ordered the Charnwood W013 - I was very disapointed with the attitude of Ryobi help line and hopefully the new table will be fine. 
Thanks again
Yelseeb


----------



## JimBrowninPA (Nov 6, 2007)

That's probably the best plan. The one I have isn't really worth what it would take to ship it over the water. Good luck!



Yelseeb said:


> Thanks Bob and Jim but I have returned the table to the supplier and ordered the Charnwood W013 - I was very disapointed with the attitude of Ryobi help line and hopefully the new table will be fine.
> Thanks again
> Yelseeb


----------

